# Cat not peed in 12-21 hours



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, I posted in Cat Chat but not had replies yet and I'm kinda worried so thought I'd try here too.


> Hi, I might need help here...!!!!!!
> I put the smart cat testing kit at 7am this morning, at 5pm I put the regular litter out again because I thought he must be bursting and I just couldn't make him keep hanging on.
> Well, 3 hours later he hasn't been still.
> There was a pee in the tray this morning, the last person to bed was about midnight so it could be anywhere from 13 to 20 hours since he peed.
> Do I need to be concerned here?????


Full thread here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/186522-oh-no-he-did-again-2.html


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hard to say hun. Him not weeing for half a day might be normal for him but 20 hrs strikes me as a long time to go without. How often does he normally wee?

Is he trying to use the tray hun or is he quite comfortable in himself? If you see him trying to wee (either in the special litter or in his normal one) but he is either not weeing a lot or not at all then I would without hesitation phone the emergency vet. 

Actually, a phone call doesn't cost anything but might put your mind to rest and could potentially help your little man, so if you are worried give your vet / out of hours vet a call tonight. 

Hope all will be well.


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

What's the reason you were trying to obtain a sample? This would affect whether I might be concerned or not.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

This is the cat who's on steroids who was weeing around the house? Is he drinking a lot as well. Straining in litter tray?

Yes, I would call the emergency vets regardless and explain things to them. The last thing you need right now is a blocked cat.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Are you sure he hasnt been somewhere in the house where he shouldnt of been ie under the bed etc?

If he seems uncomfortable to be picked up etc or is trying to go for a wee and not being able to or just in and out of litter with no wee produced then I would take him to the vets asap as male cats can get blocked easily.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`d get him in right away, i`d be way too worried about a blockage. i hope he`s ok!


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey sorry I was watching the other forum.

Yep this is the cat who was on steroids, he was on them for 10 days and now he's off them again as per vet instruction till vet on Tuesday for follow up on suspected asthma.

I had the smart cat test kit out, so i thought maybe he just didn't like it.

Still hasn't gone  He came out to play this morning and evening, and he's definitely eaten fine today (wet food, with some dry).

I'm trying to get urine sample to test for UTI, because of his sudden peeing outside the litter tray and also he runs away after peeing like something scary happened. 

Usually he pees maybe 3/4 times a day. He's pretty much guaranteed to go in the morning which is why i put the test stuff out then.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

PS I have been checking around for urine patches anywhere else, I can't smell anything either so hoping none hidden anywhere. Going for a hunt under the bed etc just now. Can't smell anything anyhow.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

He's definitely not peed anywhere else. If it gets to midnight and he hasn't been, I'm definitely phoning them at least.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, given that he would normally pee 3 - 4 times a day I would phone them now hun. Might be nothing, might be something.


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i`d ring them now hun, i thought it sounded like what twix had been through the other week when you first mentioned it but if the cat`s stopped peeing then i`d be really concerned that there`s a blockage and if so it needs to be seen to asap as it can be life threatening. sorry i don`t wanna scare you and there`s a good chance it`s not that but i wouldn`t wait any longer just to be on the safe side


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

My hubby's saying he's fine but i shouldn't listen, right?! he's saying half the difference so say it was 3am he last peed that's be 17 hours?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

if it were me i wouldn`t listen to him, my oh`s the same when it comes to the animals and was convinced twix was fine too. i dunno, maybe i`m just a worrier but to me 17 hours seems like a long time especially given that there was a possibility of the uti before this happened. i think at least ring them up now, they`ll be able to advise you much better than anyone else


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you for the advice.

Thank goodness, he just peed, just after I phoned the vets! Do you think he heard the word vet and thought uh-oh?!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Typical he peed just after you called the vets...... did he seem in any pain whilst passing urine? could you see what sort of colour it was (ie if it had any blood in it?) What did vet say?


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

The vet said they'd be happy to see him tonight to feel if his bladder was full, or I could monitor and if he hadn't gone by the morning I really needed to take him in.

I didn't get a close look, tbh I didn't want to frighten him off once he'd actually got in. It is in another room and round the corner of a bookcase too, didn't want to spook him so just watched his tail sticking out! 

Can't see any blood in the pee ball. Don't know if he was straining as I couldn't see properly, he did his usual running off making a "brrr" noise, sort of chirrup type noise. 

Going to keep a close eye. Tomorrow I'll sit in there as much as I can try to see him pee. He has done it right in front of me but when i was there already, other times when I accidentally 'creeped up' on him he didn't seem happy, ran off!

Question - I'm not really happy leaving the test stuff out again now, what with the stress of waiting for him to pee all day, do you think I can now request they get a urine sample the other way? The bowel-squeezing option? Should I ask for that explicitly? I'm sick of "wait and see" and "monitor", I don't want him suffering while we all try to mindread if he hurts anywhere. I just want the UTI test, the x-ray for asthma, and while I'm at it anything else I can think of that could be remotely concerning!!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

shyboots said:


> The vet said they'd be happy to see him tonight to feel if his bladder was full, or I could monitor and if he hadn't gone by the morning I really needed to take him in.
> 
> I didn't get a close look, tbh I didn't want to frighten him off once he'd actually got in. It is in another room and round the corner of a bookcase too, didn't want to spook him so just watched his tail sticking out!
> 
> ...


When I have had to get a sample before I have put my cats normal litter tray but with only a very small amount of litter at one end of it in. This gives her something to smell and know she is going in right place but you should be lucky and be able to collect sample from the rest of the tray if you have a syringe to suck it up. If you really cant get one this way then yes go and ask for the espressing of the bladder but be warned its not a very pleasent thing for the cat to go through. Imagine having a huge weight on your bladder!! HTH


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i didn`t even give my vet the choice with twix, told him i wanted to know asap if there was something wrong and he just picked him right up and squeezed till out popped some pee. i dunno how he done it, twix would have killed me if i tried to!! i`d defo ask them to do it that way, it`s much quicker and less stressful for you plus it`s over in a matter of seconds, the vet never wanted to give me the test kit since twix was rarely going in the litter tray anyway.

hope things continue to go well and the vet finds out what`s going on soon for you!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I had a diabetic cat who had to have urine tests done and there was no way she would pee in the "special" litter ,so I used a uri-pet My Online Vet :: Alphabetical Listing :: U :: Uri-pet to collect a sample.It needs a bit of co-operation from your cat but I found it far less stressful for all concerned,all it needed was a bit of creative thinking,and careful placement of the receiver of urine


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, he didn't pee overnight which is very unusual, but he did pee today already and a no.2, and he's eaten and played too. Think I will ask for the bladder squeeze thing.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

The 'bladder squeeze thing' is really no big deal......I have seen it done to Paddy several times and the vet just palpates the area firmly to stimulate the flow...while I man the other end with a dish to catch the pee. Simples.
I 'charge him up' before a vet visit with some irresistible chicken broth or watered yoghurt to make sure the bladder is full ( luckily none of mine ever mess in the basket )


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Cool, I have some yeo valley natural pro biotic yughurt in the fridge, would that be ok?


----------



## margot (May 8, 2011)

shyboots said:


> Cool, I have some yeo valley natural pro biotic yughurt in the fridge, would that be ok?


Hmm.. aren't cats naturally lactose intolerant? That might give him the runs and some stomach pains. :S


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Well...!
The good news is the harsh breathing has calmed, so it was something seasonal and not asthma, so no more steroids.
Hopefully that settles his peeing problem outside the litter box, if it was just finding he was getting caught short with peeing more.
The vet couldn't get a urine sample by squeezing because his bladder was really empty. He had peed overnight at some point and peed a good 3 times yesterday. But vet has said all they need for the test is 1ml so even if I get a contaminated sample to take that in and they'll test it. He also doesn't think it is likely to be a UTI. Sometimes when he leaves pee, there's a little pool of it in the top so I'm going to try to get one that way.
Only thing is his blummin on strike now, and won't eat his dinner!


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Finally got a urine sample and the good news is that was clear, so I'm putting this down to the change from steroids to no steroids. His chest was also sounding good at his checkup last week so he isn't asthmatic.

He's been using his litter tray fine, he's being a bit fussy about eating, as he was trying bozita and schmusy and now he's blooming digging his heels in and refusing both.

EDIT: I meant to ask, do you think for 1 cat 2 litter trays is better than 1? I could put one in the spare room but it'd have to come out when guests come to stay and would that be more confusing, and more likely to lead to 'accidents' in there than if he never had a litter tray in there?


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

shyboots said:


> Finally got a urine sample and the good news is that was clear, so I'm putting this down to the change from steroids to no steroids. His chest was also sounding good at his checkup last week so he isn't asthmatic.
> 
> He's been using his litter tray fine, he's being a bit fussy about eating, as he was trying bozita and schmusy and now he's blooming digging his heels in and refusing both.


Good news on the urine front ,as for the food thing looks like he is normal there too Cats there is no pleasing them


----------

